# Betriebssystem laßt sich nicht install.



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Hallo

Wollte mal wieder XP Prof. installieren.
Habe die Festplatte mit NTFS Formatiert und beim einspielen des Installationspaket hat er folgende  Dateien nicht kopieren können:
Reit.exe, fxschnt.hlp, oembios.bin, spolconW.chm. 
Kann mir einer sagen was ich da machen kann.

Danke Maik


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

hi,
die Installation ist also abgebrochen ?
CD und CD-Laufwerk reinigen.
Ist es das Original oder eine Sicherheitskopie ?


----------



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Ist eine Sicherheitskopie und CD Sauber und OK.
CD Rom Laufwerk ein Macke?
Öfters gestartet und andere Dateien wurden nicht kopiert.


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von User Maik _
> CD Rom Laufwerk ein Macke?


Schon möglich, hast du bei anderer Software auch Probleme ?
Du schreibts " mal wieder installiert " gibt es Unterschiede
bei der Hardware wie das CD-Rom, wie ist es angeschlossen
hängt es mit der Festplatte an einem Ide-Kabel oder seperat ?


----------



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Ich habe sonst keine Probleme Software zu installieren oder mit dem DVD Laufwerk. Ich habe zwei mal den Recher installieren wollen und jedes mal kam eine andere Meldung die mir sagte dass gewisse Dateien nicht kopiert werden können. Ich habe zwei Festplatten an einen IDE Kabel und ein DVD Laufwerk und ein DVD Brenner an einen Kabel. Das hat den Hintergrund das ich den DVD Brenner nicht mit einer Festplatte zusammehängen kann, da dann die Melung kommt, das ein 80 IDE Kabel benötigt wird. Könnte hier die Ursache liegen, das ich den DVD Brenner erst seit einigen Tagen habe und dieser Probleme macht obwohl ich übers DVD Laufwerk drauf zu greife(boote).


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

*Booten*

habe kein DVD, dürfte von den Anschlüssen aber
kein Unterschied sein.
Es gibt ja drei Varianten :Master -> Slave -> Cable Select
Wenn du Master und Slave hast dann setze den Slave auf
Cable Select entweder den Brenner oder das Andere.
Probier mal alle Varianten aus.


----------



## server (29. März 2004)

Versuch mal mit deinem DVD Laufwerk zu installieren (also mit dem anderen).


----------



## User Maik (30. März 2004)

Habe alles was nicht nötig war abgezogen, die Festplatte mit S0KILL Formatier und jetzt geht es wird.

Daanke Maik


----------

